# With the Special Forces



## jasion (Dec 15, 2009)

With the Special Forces - Fox News vid:


----------



## 8'Duece (Dec 15, 2009)

Only Fox seems to care enough to report on our SOF forces. 

I like seeing them in action. Hard men.


----------



## Headshot (Dec 15, 2009)

8'Duece said:


> Only Fox seems to care enough to report on our SOF forces.
> 
> I like seeing them in action. Hard men.


 
You like any man that's hard you Homo!!


----------



## Blue (Dec 15, 2009)

Good shit, the public should see more of what our soldiers are doing overseas.


----------



## surgicalcric (Dec 15, 2009)

Blue said:


> Good shit, the public should see more of what our soldiers are doing overseas.


 
No, no they really shouldnt..  If they want to see it then they should put on a uniform.  Iif ya show them the good then they will want to see everything (as if they dont already) and quite honestly it isnt for them to see...

Crip


----------



## 8'Duece (Dec 15, 2009)

Headshot said:


> You like any man that's hard you Homo!!



I thought you where busy with a new puppie, and I don't mean your dog.  

Cric is right.  It's interesting to see, but we don't need to see everything they do. Or anything for that mattter.


----------

